# Dialerbezug ohne Zeichenfolge



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Hallo,
sehe ich es richtig, dass der Bezug einer setup.exe ohne Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge ein kapitaler Fehler ist, der zur Deregistrierung führen kann ?
Ist das evtl. von der Zugangsart abhängig ?
Könnte das jemand verfizieren ? (Ich weiß, für PN muss ich mich erst anmelden)

Grüße 
Pfadfinder


----------



## SEP (7 November 2005)

Ich denke, etwas mehr "Butter bei die Fische" muss wohl sein ...

:gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Hallo,
auf der Seite, die ich jetzt hier nicht nennen möchte, erfolgt der Zugang zum 'Premiumbereich' über einen bekannten Dialer. Ohne Eingabe von OK, sonder n nur durch Betätigen der Entertaste möchte sich die setup.exe auf der Platte installieren. (jedoch nicht automatisch) Auch Antivir meldet dann schon eine Signatur eines Dialers in der temp.
Sollte dies an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden ?

Pfadfinder


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Pfadfinder schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf der Seite, die ich jetzt hier nicht nennen möchte


Maio, jetzt lass uns nicht so hängen! Melde Dich einfach hier im Forum an und sende einem der Mods oder auch mir z. B. mal die URL der Site per *P*rivater *N*achricht.


----------



## Pfadfinder (8 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Melde Dich einfach hier im Forum an und sende einem der Mods oder auch mir z. B. mal die URL der Site per *P*rivater *N*achricht.



Erledigt, an dich und SEP.
(Ich hoffe es hat auch funktioniert, so früh am Morgen)

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Danke für die PN. Du hattes geschrieben:





> Ohne Eingabe von OK, sonder n nur durch Betätigen der Entertaste möchte sich die setup.exe auf der Platte installieren.



Beim Aufruf der Seite musste ich soeben  "OK" zuerst eingeben, bevor ich das Downloadfenster der setup.exe angeboten bekam.


----------



## Pfadfinder (8 November 2005)

Hallo,

das geht bei mir aktuell auch ohne 'OK', nur durch Enter.
Was nun ?


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Kann es sein, dass ein Dialer von Intexus auf diesem Rechner schon einmal mit "OK" bezogen worden ist?


----------



## Pfadfinder (8 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass ein Dialer von Intexus auf diesem Rechner schon einmal mit "OK" bezogen worden ist?



Nein, das sollte nicht passiert sein, zumal ich dies heute an einem anderen Rechner und anderem Webzugang mit dem gleichen Ergebnis nachgestellt habe.
Außerdem meldet sich am 1. Rechner Antivir noch vor dem Download (s.o.)
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Download der setup.exe ohne ok trotz des Downloadfensters überhaupt geht oder was man da bekommt. 
Vielleicht ist das ganze auch nur schlampig programmiert oder hängt von den Einstellungen ab. Mal sehen, ob ich dazu selbst etwas herausfinde.
Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

sofern es sich um einen regelkonformen Dialer handelt, ist der Download von setup.exe der erste von drei Schritten
setup.exe öffnet ein zweites Fenster , das nochmal mit OK bestätigt werden soll, dann öffnet  sich das Trauerrandfenster 
das mit Ja bestätigt werden soll.
Erst dann sollte der Dialer sich einwählen und aktiv sein


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Passend dazu die Beschreibung von explizit diesem Dialer in der Datenbank:





			
				Intexus bei der BNA schrieb:
			
		

> Programm wird im Programme-Verzeichnis installiert. Bereits extistierende Dateien werden in Unterordner Backup gesichert um Überschreiben zu verhindern. Nach Aktivierung werden Verknüpfungen auf Desktop und im Starmenü angelegt. Unter Einstellungen kann DFÜ-Gerät und Vorwahl eingestellt werden. Für die Einwahl wird eine temporäre DFÜ-Verbindung ohne Hinterlegung einer Telefonnummer erzeugt. Die Inhalte werden im InternetExplorer angezeigt, eine evl. vorher aktive Proxyeinstellung wird vorrübergehend deaktiviert. Gerät und Vorwahl werden in der Registry gespeichert. Alle Einstellungen/Dateien werden nach Beenden bzw. bei Deinstallation zurückgesetzt/gelöscht.


Gem. den gesetzlichen Vorgaben muss mMn der Bezug des Dialers mit der Eingabe von "O" und "K" durch den Nutzer bestätigt werden. Ist das nachvollziehbar nicht der Fall, dann sollte sich die BNA dafür interessieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

kleines Problem:
unter der Nummer 90090001677 sind 858  Dialer registriert , bei 2 weiteren wurde auf Antrag  die Registrierung 
zurückgenommen. 

welcher soll es also sein?  alle Dialer heißen in der Datenbank final.exe , beim Download 
verwandelt sich der Name auf wundersame Weise   in setup.exe und  zwar bei allen Dialern dieser Baureihe.

Jeder dieser Dialer ist trotz desselben Namens je nach Bezugsseite völlig verschieden von den anderen.

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Der mit dem Hash-Wert:


> 023AF17EE8C902AA91DABBECB63B2A092026D3E1


Zu finden auf einem paras. Web.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

Danke für´s Abtippen, war mir zu mühsam..., bei dem "Billigheimer" hätte ich schon hellhörig 
werden müssen, das verscheuert nach meinem  Wissen nur einer..
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1714266

cp

PS: hab das mal  nachvollzoegen, die "Hausmarke" hat den Dialer schon länger, ohne OK 
hat sich das Downloadfenster noch nie geöffnet. Zwischendurch wurde  aber auch schon was anders ausprobiert...


----------

